# Kidding



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My goat Baylee I just separated from my buck Jackson yesterday. Im guessing she'll kid in about a month.
Am I doing everything right so far?
When do y'all think she will kid and how many! (just for fun)
11-30-14







12-14-14







12-19-14







1-29-15





















If I left out an angle that would help pleas inform me over private message.

Thanks, and god bless!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm guessing twins on March 18th. On my wild guess that I have no idea.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

When she gets a little closer and really starts bagging up I'd trim the hair around her tail. My doe Chocolate stood fine eating her grain while DH held her. She thought I was crazy for doing it at the time. It helped me with my doe because you don't really want to touch that gunk and the tail can stick to it.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Chocolate started bagging like yours did 3 weeks before she gave birth. I've been told they can start bagging the day before and sometimes it can be another 2 months depending on genetics. So my guess is probably way off. I'd still say you have at least twins in there or one very big baby.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This probably sounds dumb but I am a newbie at this too. 
I was guessing trips in the beggining bc she was holding them to the left and then the right was smaller.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Please add all your guess on when you think she'll kid and how many she'll have. I am putting every guess on my calendar to see who's the closest. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm guessing twins on Feb 15th


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Canyontrailgoats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Single on February 28th


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you RPC


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So I got back to the house and my Doe was being really talkative and loud screaming at me. Does this have to do with her pregnancy?because shes never done that before.... And is this her "dropping" her babies to get ready for birth?


























Also, she went to pee and after she did I noticed there was a small amount of white "gel"







Please help I don't know what to do.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not uncommon to have various discharge as the pregnancy progresses. She may or may not be losing her plug, which can happen days or weeks before kidding  She doesn't look ready yet although getting closer.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nothing looks wrong with her - she is just getting closer to time- they all look/act different just before they kid.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So like this month close?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my word!! I am so nervous!!
She hasn't been acting like herself lately either.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Just relax. She'll probably do all the work without you and you'll only be there in time to see the afterbirth.  That's how it was with my FF Chocolate. We were leaving for grocery shopping and I saw a black lump in the pen by her. Turned out to be Starlight. Chocolate had cleaned everything off Starlight except her nostrils. Starlight was breathing out her mouth. I just had to suction out the nostrils and put new hay in the shed. 

You'll see a LOT of stretching and some don't even want to eat the whole day before hand. When she's ready, she might be a screamer or totally silent like Chocolate was. We lucked out because Chocolate gave birth on the warmest day of the week(65*) so I didn't have to bring the kid inside and give it an air dry. Instead I just dipped the cord in iodine and done.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

If that discharge was "the plug" how long would it be untill she kids


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Update:
1.My doe is peeing frequently
2.She is being VERY TALKITIVE
everytime I go to feed her she will scream at me especially when I leave but she doesn't do this to the buck (he's in a separate pin because he was getting too controlling and head butted a lot, even me)
3.RUBS ON EVERYTHING
4. She curls her upper lip frequently
5. She curled her tail up and won't put it down (ever)
6.she bleats a lot when we walk
7. She acts so affectionate when she used to be shy.

Does any of this mean anything?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Means she is getting closer 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay like within this month closer?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

The udder says be patient lol 
But there are definite changes 
My guess is 2-15 with twins


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

2-15 days?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I was guessing Feb 15  

Although I have seen behavior changes like that and then kid in a few days so 2-15 would about cover it lol they can sure drive ya nuts


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I am dying to see why they look like. 
(BUT)
I'm scared the babies will not live or she will get Hurt.

So it's like I'm the one having the babies when im not and it's driving me CRAAAAAZZZZZZYYY


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol I get nightmares every kidding season... I get so nervous and they laugh at me as they chomp their hay


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

U guessed the same as canyon trail goats lol


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Well if she sticks to the doe code then we are both wrong lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope she doesn't because I want my little kids!!! And she's a ff so I think we r close


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She still has the clear-white mucus and pees frequently and I haven't seen her drop her tail but I think her "lady part" looks puffy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If we BOTH guessed 2-15, we have to be right..right?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lord I hope so.... I've been hallucinating little baby goats in the pin. This would be our first baby goats. EVER.
So I keep going to the pin petting her waiting and waiting......


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Is she still holding those babies in?


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Her udders look like they have turned outwards more I will post a picture tomorrow


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have two left to kid and I swear they are crossing their legs lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I am just hoping everything goes well


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This is he's her today


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She looks so close! To me anyway. My goats udder didn't get all that tight until the night before she gave birth. I'm going to throw in my guess. Feb 12th, a single doeling.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I just looked at my calendar on my phone and I don't know why but I put down that she should have kids on the 10 th but I never ha an exact date


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the guesses I guess she is doing this for her entertainment now huh?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Still holding onto those babies....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She had 2 babies today starting at 1:24 a boy







And a girl


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They sure are cuties!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh congrats!! But she was suppose to have them tomorrow lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

We were close enough Laura :lol:


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah wish I could do that with my own goats lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I have one in my lap lol he's just chillin will y'all help with the names?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

You have lots of good names on other thread but I like

Valentine and Valentina ( Tina)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I posted some suggestions on your help thread...

And YES Laura, that would make life a whole lot easier! And that's a cool combo for V-day ^


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol I thought of cupid and aphrodite


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Do I need to push that in or is that normal


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Normal


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Good. Omg I have to tell y'all this story from this morning


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Well?? I want to hear the story lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, I walked out to the pin and in their bed which took up half of the stall there was NO babies. I frantically searched in every stall and around the pin. I walked back kidless and noticed Baylee walk up near the water bucket. Next to The bucket was a hole, in it was a five gallon bucket. We have it to turn the water on and off. Guess what I found in the bucket.........
Two little valentines-day twins.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol those little stinkers can sure hide and it can be a bit scary


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

That's cute. If you don't want them in the bucket you could get them a little box. Babies like to have something to cuddle up in.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I did


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

They are so cute! This post is really helping me understand the changes a doe goes through. I hope my doe Hope has an easy of a process as your girl did! The kids look great!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aww they're so cute! Congrats


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------

